# Dead Island: Riptide



## thetester (Feb 25, 2013)

Who is ready for more tropical zombie action? I tell you what, I can't wait to smoke it up, dim the lights, turn up the home theater and start fighting for survival! Evidently, we will be able to take our saved game from Dead Island into Dead Island: Riptide.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2013)

im still finishing dead island , fuck i play too many games


----------



## theQuetzalcoatl (Feb 25, 2013)

I finished dead island. I'll be more interested in riptide if I can import my save.


----------



## GOD HERE (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm still trying to get through the first one. Is this like an expansion..? What's different?


----------



## thetester (Feb 25, 2013)

I had that stupid "who do you voodoo bitch" rap song stuck in my head for weeks after I got Dead Island.


----------



## thetester (Feb 25, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> I'm still trying to get through the first one. Is this like an expansion..? What's different?


It isn't an expansion, it is a full sequel.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 25, 2013)

Is there any gameplay footage up yet? It'll be nice to load my old save, I got to the level cap with Purna and I've got some epic guns and enough supplies to craft all the ammo I could ever need.


----------



## thetester (Feb 26, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Is there any gameplay footage up yet? It'll be nice to load my old save, I got to the level cap with Purna and I've got some epic guns and enough supplies to craft all the ammo I could ever need.


Check it out:
http://youtu.be/O29F-b9nWTY


----------



## MassMMJ (Mar 19, 2013)

Can't wait for riptide, the saves carry over thing sounds awesome.


----------



## thetester (Mar 20, 2013)

MassMMJ said:


> Can't wait for riptide, the saves carry over thing sounds awesome.


For sure! I'm looking forward to bringing Purna over to the sequel. She was definitely my favorite character.


----------

